# Fall on the Au Sable



## Big_P (Aug 18, 2005)

I understand about not wanting to draw a bunch of unwanted in "the spot" but, I think a few of you are a little jealous of someones success. I've read a lot of these posts and in no way does A.S. ever act like an A.S.S. but, people are constantly giving him $h!t about his posts. Unless he's got a sign on him that says "FREE DONKEY RIDES" get off his ass please. It's really annoying. Sorry but, my .02.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Big_P said:


> I understand about not wanting to draw a bunch of unwanted in "the spot" but, I think a few of you are a little jealous of someones success. I've read a lot of these posts and in no way does A.S. ever act like an A.S.S. but, people are constantly giving him $h!t about his posts. Unless he's got a sign on him that says "FREE DONKEY RIDES" get off his ass please. It's really annoying. Sorry but, my .02.


Big p hit it right on the head. The reason why ausable_steelhead catches so much fish is because he fishes, fishes, fishes. It doesn't matter if it's rain or-10 degreese. Alot of people like to moan and groan there not catch any fish. GET OUT and Fish then just read about it. It's one of the reason I don't post river report names.

A favorite little river I fished last year got little of a steelhead run. I hit it almost everyday and hit almost every hole. When most were catch 0-1 fish I was hooking into 3 or more. The reason for sucess is exploring and hitting as many holes as possible. 

LOL big P! Last time I fished with ausable_steelhead I didn't see a sign on his back.

Hell yea jon! Total game for hitting the ausable. Just let me get a deer, lol. Looking forward to a nice winter day with no one on the ausable. Last time I fished it was when people were line side by side. Can't wait to get my first steelhead out of that particular river.


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Big_P said:


> I understand about not wanting to draw a bunch of unwanted in "the spot" but, I think a few of you are a little jealous of someones success. I've read a lot of these posts and in no way does A.S. ever act like an A.S.S. but, people are constantly giving him $h!t about his posts. Unless he's got a sign on him that says "FREE DONKEY RIDES" get off his ass please. It's really annoying. Sorry but, my .02.


 
Exactly what I was thinking, I enjoy reading A.S. posts and you know he fishes a lot if you look at his posts everyweekend. Good posts, nice fish A.S, maybe i'll see you out on the river sometime this fall, winter, spring for some steelie action.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Big_P said:


> I understand about not wanting to draw a bunch of unwanted in "the spot" but, I think a few of you are a little jealous of someones success. I've read a lot of these posts and in no way does A.S. ever act like an A.S.S. but, people are constantly giving him $h!t about his posts. Unless he's got a sign on him that says "FREE DONKEY RIDES" get off his ass please. It's really annoying. Sorry but, my .02.


I'LL be the 3rd to say so nice post Big_P . Jon I'd like to hook up and hit the river with you , I'll send you a pm next time I'm able to get up there .

Larry


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I deleted a whole bunch of way off topic personal attacks. A few users recieved strikes as well. I hate to hand out strikes, but this thread warranted it. 

On that note, thread closed.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Amen to what Quest has done and said in this thread. The site owner and mods are very serious about keeping the garbage, bickering, and personal attacks out of this site.

If a member posts a report and photos on a stream that is on the approved list (see the headers with each river forum and read the must read "sticky" at the top of the list of threads) it is okay. River crowds were present LONG before the internet and will continue. We saw this today while surf fishing over here. Yesterday there were 12 fishermen spread out over a large area. The fishing was excellent. Today there were over 40 anglers in the same large area. Did the internet cause this? Nope! Word of mouth coupled with a prominent mention in the Traverse City Record Eagle had a MUCH greater impact.

You guys that come into these forums complaining about someone who posts a fishing report on a stream that is on the "okay" list have a need to move on. If you get personal with a member on these boards the administration and mods will aid you in your move.


----------

